# Weekend fishing report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I didn't get a chance to go fishing I thought the water would be too cold so I stopped by the New bait a tackle shop in town and I found one person who went out on Saturday and he caught a 14" flounder fishing from shore in Stamford harbor using sandworms. He also had a few hits but it looks like we have a decent start of the season I will see if I can score next weekend.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

AAAAHHH ! sandwormz are gud for sumptn


----------

